# Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?



## s_rathje (2. Februar 2009)

...schwieriges wort, aber nochmal: 
welche polbrillengläserfarbe ist die richtige?

gelb?
schwarz?
orange?

welche unterschiede gibt es?|kopfkrat

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon mal im vorraus:m
PS: Die Brille würde vor allem im Fluss, aber auch in der Ostsee zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## crazyFish (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Kommt aufs Wetter an, schwarze sind wie Sonnenbrillen. Ist es eh schon duster, kannse auch gleich mit geschlossenen Augen fischen .


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

das kommt immer auf die lichtverhältnisse an.
an ner farbe würd ich es auch nicht festmachen, sondern wie hell/dunkel die gläser sind.
imm sommer strahlender sonnenschein = dunkle gläser
bei dämmerung trübes wetter usw. hellere gläser.
welche farbe ist dann wieder jedem selbst überlassen.

antonio


----------



## s_rathje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

danke, für die schnelle antwort.
die sache is die, dass ich an die shimano catana mit eingebauter sonnenbrille (400. filter) sehr günstig rankommen könnte. nur hat sie gelbe gläser und frage mich, ob das so ideal ist.


----------



## danisus (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Die glben Gläser für die Dämmerung und graue Tage oder hellbraune oder Orange. Die haben ne restlichtverstärkende Wirkung.
Schwarz oder grau bei wolkenlosem sonnigem Wetter.

Gruß
D

Die Edit: Ich war zu langsam!!!!


----------



## s_rathje (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Sauber Jungs! Wurde meine Frage ja in Rekordzeit beantwortet:m


----------



## Ollistricker (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Also ich habe mir vor nicht all zu langer Zeit die Exori Yukon Polbrille geholt. Der Vorteil an dieser Brille ist, ein kleines Einstellrad an dem man die Tönung der Gläser einstellen kann. Habe sie schon ein paar mal getestet und es funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Wasdenn? (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

wenn überhaupt, immer gelb; spar dir das geld für 2 verschiedenfarbige polbrillen.

meines erachtens braucht man gar keine, jedenfalls nicht beim trockenfischen; ein steigender fisch verrät sich von allein, und auch seine ungefäre größe lässt sich anhand der ringe abschätzen.


----------



## drehteufel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt, immer gelb; spar dir das geld für 2 verschiedenfarbige polbrillen.
> 
> meines erachtens braucht man gar keine, jedenfalls nicht beim trockenfischen; ein steigender fisch verrät sich von allein, und auch seine ungefäre größe lässt sich anhand der ringe abschätzen.



Die Brille soll ja auch vorwiegend vor grellem Sonnenlicht und verirrten Fliegen schützen. Positiver Nebeneffekt ist die Entspiegelung der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Wasdenn? (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Brille soll ja auch vorwiegend vor grellem Sonnenlicht und verirrten Fliegen schützen. Positiver Nebeneffekt ist die Entspiegelung der Wasseroberfläche.





vor grellem sonnenlicht und verirrten fliegen hilft eine sonnenbrille für 5 euro.

und auf die ach so wichtige entspiegelung kann man getrost verzichten, so meine meinung; 

dort wo ich fische (an verschiedenen gewässern) tragen die älteren herren alle keine polbrille - die können fischen!


----------



## Pinn (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> vor grellem sonnenlicht und verirrten fliegen hilft eine sonnenbrille für 5 euro.
> 
> und auf die ach so wichtige entspiegelung kann man getrost verzichten, so meine meinung;
> 
> dort wo ich fische (an verschiedenen gewässern) tragen die älteren herren alle keine polbrille - die können fischen!



Sorry Wasdenn?, so wie Du das schreibst ist das Blödsinn.#d

Unsere Augen sind extrem empfindlich gegen UV-Licht. Zuviel UV-Licht kann schwere Augenschädigungen verursachen. Beispiele Schneeblindheit, verblitzte Augen durch Schweißarbeiten bis hin zum grauen Star als bleibender Schädigung. UV-Licht nimmt man übrigens nicht direkt wahr, sondern nur indirekt in Verbindung mit sichtbarem Licht.

Und wenn man gegen die Sonne angelt, blendet sie doppelt, nämlich einmal direkt und einmal über die Spiegelung der Wasseroberfläche. Da ist der Poleffekt sehr nützlich, weil man anders gar nicht angeln kann, egal ob mit Fliege oder Pose.

Ich denke, die eigene Gesundheit und hier besonders unser Augenlicht sollten uns schon sehr wichtig sein. Die von Dir erwähnten älteren Herren hätten deshalb für mich einen an der Klatsche, falls sie Polbrillen tatsächlich für überflüssig halten.|evil:

Meine Empfehlung wäre:
1. eine gelbgetönte Polbrille für bedecktes Wetter und Dämmerung. Der UV-Schutz ist hier mangels UV-Strahlung weniger wichtig, sondern vielmehr die Erkennbarkeit von Fliege oder Posenantenne auf der Wasseroberfläche.
2. eine dunkelgetönte Polbrille mit zertifiziertem UV-Schutz für Sonnenschein, ansonsten aus den gleichen Gründen wie unter 1. beschrieben.

Mit zwei Brillen, die diese verschiedenen Kriterien erfüllen, kommt man in allen Angelsituationen aus.:g

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Wasdenn? (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

bei grellem sonnenlicht geht man aber nicht ans wasser - weder erfahrene fischer noch ich.

und bitte keine beleidigungen, hast du doch nicht nötig, denn deine gesundheitsinfos sind schon alle richtig und gut gemeint.

gott sei dank sind wir hier aber in einem angelforum, unterforum fliegenfischen, thema: brauch ich eine polbrille, um besser zu fischen?

und ich sage eben *nein*, weil ich nicht fischen gehe, wenn die sonne grell scheint.

und gegen eine verirrte fliege hilft eine 5 euro sonnenbrille.


----------



## drehteufel (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> bei grellem sonnenlicht geht man aber nicht ans wasser - weder erfahrene fischer noch ich.



Ich fische auch schon ein paar Jahre und finde es sehr angenehm, wenn es durch die Polbrille weniger Spiegelungen der Wasseroberfläche gibt.
Leider kann ich meine Angelzeit nicht so legen, dass ich nur zu Zeiten ohne Sonnenschein fischen kann...#h
Außerdem ist es Käse, dass man bei grellem Sonnenschein nicht ans Wasser geht...




Wasdenn? schrieb:


> und gegen eine verirrte fliege hilft eine 5 euro sonnenbrille.



Denke aber daran, dass die Sonnenbrille möglichst gelbe Gläser hat, denn wenn eh keine Sonne scheint, wenn Du fischen bist, siehst Du mit normalen dunklen Gläsern nicht mehr viel.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Beste Erfahrungen habe icheigentlich mit gelben und grauen Gläsern gemacht, ist halt abhängig vom Wetter.
Das Optimale wären eigentlich selbsttönende Brillen vom Optiker. Das läßt sich dann noch, für Brillenträger, mit opt. Sehschärfe verbinden. Ist halt ne Preisfrage.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Lorenz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Hi


Dart schrieb:


> Beste Erfahrungen habe ich eigentlich mit gelben und grauen Gläsern gemacht, ist halt abhängig vom Wetter.


Ich hab noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten gehabt,aber mit meiner gelben Aqua und meiner grauen Costa komme ich wunderbar aus! :g


----------



## venni-kisdorf (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Moin moin, 

ich sehe eine Polbrille als wichtig an gerade gegen die UV strahlen, aber das sollte am besten jeder selber wissen was er seinen Augen antut und was nicht.

Ich habe die Polbrille "Sameo twenty 4 seven" eine sehr schöne Brille mit 4 wechselgläsern 100% UV schutz und der Preis stimmt auch.


----------



## Drillmaschine (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

.. ich bin von Kupfer oder alternativ auch Bronze begeistert. Die Farben werden sehr gut aufgehellt. 

Fische eine von Aqua:

http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/polarisationsbrillen-aqua-sonstige-polbrillen-c-131_83.html


----------



## antonio (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

zwecks uv-schutz ist es egal ob nun ne polbrille oder sonnenbrille, vorausgesetzt beide haben nen uv-schutz.
zusätzlicher vorteil der pol ist es eben,daß ich bei relativ klarem wasser, im wasser mehr erkenne als ohne.
und son blödsinn bei strahlendem sonnenschein geht man nicht ans wasser hab ich lange nicht gehört.

antonio


----------



## ich fang dich (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

hallo... ich bin ja eigentlich eher gelegenheitsfischer und auch auf der suche nach einer preisgünstigen polbrille... über die farbe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz grün... welche würdent ihr empfehlen?

ich gehe meistens tagsüber seltener abends fischen


LG.   ich fang dich


----------



## antonio (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

dann ne dunklere wobei es eben schon wieder nen unterschied macht ob strahlende sonne oder bedecktes wetter.
entweder 2 brillen mit verschiedenen gläsern oder es gibt auch brillen, wo die gläser wechselbar sind, oder man muß eben nen kompromiß eingehen.

antonio


----------



## Pinn (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Dart schrieb:


> Beste Erfahrungen habe icheigentlich mit gelben und grauen Gläsern gemacht, ist halt abhängig vom Wetter.
> Das Optimale wären eigentlich selbsttönende Brillen vom Optiker. Das läßt sich dann noch, für Brillenträger, mit opt. Sehschärfe verbinden. Ist halt ne Preisfrage.
> Gruss Reiner



Das Nonplusultra wäre sicher eine selbsttönende Gleitsichtbrille mit UV-Schutz und Polarisation, die oben und seitlich eng anliegt, aber nach unten den direkten Blick vor die Füße zulässt, damit man sieht, wo man hinlatscht bzw. hinwatet. 

Dann hätte man alle Funktionen, die man zum Fischen braucht in einer einer Brille: Augenschutz vor Fremdköpern, Blendung und UV-Licht, Schutz vor seitlichen Blendungen und Rückspielungen über die Innenseite der Gläser, "Lesebereich" zum Anknüpfen kleinster Fliegen und nicht zuletzt einen guten Blick auf den Köder.

Ich befürchte aber, damit läge man locker im vierstelligem Preisbereich, zumindest wenn man so eine Brille bei einem Optiker in Deutschland oder den Nachbarländern in Auftrag gibt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Tüdde (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

gibts denn nicht auch eine Farbe, mit der man bei bedeckten und sonnigem wetter gut sehen kann?
Ps: bei nacht seh ich glaub ich auch mit polbrille nix|supergri


----------



## Wasdenn? (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



antonio schrieb:


> zwecks uv-schutz ist es egal ob nun ne polbrille oder sonnenbrille, vorausgesetzt beide haben nen uv-schutz.
> zusätzlicher vorteil der pol ist es eben,daß ich bei relativ klarem wasser, im wasser mehr erkenne als ohne.
> und son blödsinn bei strahlendem sonnenschein geht man nicht ans wasser hab ich lange nicht gehört.
> 
> antonio






na dann erkundige dich mal über das schlupfverhalten von eintags- und köcherfliegenlarven und über das fressverhalten
einheimischer salmoniden.

einem schlauen buch zufolge erbeuten bspw. bachforellen 80% ihrer nahrung in der dunkelheit.
unter anderem (oder hauptsächlich?) deswegen, weil in dieser zeit die anzahl der verdriftenden nahrung um ein vielfaches höher ist als bei sonnenschein.
sogar landinsekten geraten laut dieser studie in der dämmerung und nachts viel häufiger ins wasser!

fliegenfischen geht man in den frühen morgenstunden und in der dämmerung oder bei regen - ohne polbrille; spart euch das geld und glaubt nicht alles, was euch die industrie aufschwätzen will. ein bisschen nachdenken kann geld sparen!


drift ist ein gutes stichwort gegen das argument "mit einer polbrille seh ich mehr". 
fressende (aktive) fische stehen zur nahrungsaufnahme logischerweise in eben dieser drift, um möglichst kraftsparend
an viel nahrung zu gelangen.
beim fischen mit der trockenen und auch mit nymphe findet das imitat an der leine bei halbwegs guter führung wie von allein den weg in die drift und damit zum fisch.


----------



## Pinn (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> na dann erkundige dich mal über das schlupfverhalten von eintags- und köcherfliegenlarven und über das fressverhalten
> einheimischer salmoniden.


Hallo Wasdenn?,

ich vermute Du bist zu sehr auf Deine eigenen Angelmethoden und Angelerfahrungen fixiert. Ohne hier auftrumpfen zu wollen, ich habe schon Pazifik- und Atlantiklachse mit der Fliege gefangen, wobei die Polbrillen mir immer hilfreich waren. Man erkennt einfach besser, wo die Fliege landet, wohin sie driftet und wann sie beginnt zu dreggen. Und man erkennt die Fische unter Wasser besser, sofern die Wasserqualität das zulässt. Ich behaupte sogar, trotz des glasklaren Wassers mancher Flüsse ist man ohne Polbrille aufgeschmissen, weil man die Fische nicht sieht und erzielt höchstens mal einen Zufallsfang. Ein blindes Huhn findet ja auch manchmal ein Korn.



> einem schlauen buch zufolge erbeuten bspw. bachforellen 80% ihrer nahrung in der dunkelheit.
> unter anderem (oder hauptsächlich?) deswegen, weil in dieser zeit die anzahl der verdriftenden nahrung um ein vielfaches höher ist als bei sonnenschein.
> sogar landinsekten geraten laut dieser studie in der dämmerung und nachts viel häufiger ins wasser!
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber Drift ist kein Argument für oder gegen "mit einer polbrille seh ich mehr". Wenn ich die Fische sehen kann, angel ich auf Sicht. Und wenn ich sie nicht sehe, behalte ich die Leine im Auge und halte sie straff. Ne Polbrille ist dabei immer hilfreich.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Drillmaschine (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber, damit läge man locker im vierstelligem Preisbereich, zumindest wenn man so eine Brille bei einem Optiker in Deutschland oder den Nachbarländern in Auftrag gibt.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



Hallo Werner, 

guck mal bei den Spotters-Modellen. Mit Stärkengläsern liegst du bei 300-400 Euro. Es ist auch Gleitsicht möglich. 

http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/polarisationsbrillen-spotters-polbrillen-c-131_120.html


----------



## antonio (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> na dann erkundige dich mal über das schlupfverhalten von eintags- und köcherfliegenlarven und über das fressverhalten
> einheimischer salmoniden.
> 
> einem schlauen buch zufolge erbeuten bspw. bachforellen 80% ihrer nahrung in der dunkelheit.
> ...



na dann geh doch in der dämmerung und dunkelheit hat doch keiner was dagegen,ich geh auch in der dämmerung.
deswegen ist deine behauptung bei sonnenschein geht man nicht ans wasser trotzdem blödsinn.
ich fang auch bei sonnenschein mit polbrille.
und wenn du das nicht einsehen willst ist das dein problem.

antonio


----------



## Pinn (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Drillmaschine schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> guck mal bei den Spotters-Modellen. Mit Stärkengläsern liegst du bei 300-400 Euro. Es ist auch Gleitsicht möglich.
> 
> http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/polarisationsbrillen-spotters-polbrillen-c-131_120.html



Moin Drillmaschine,

super Tipp, danke! 

Gruß, Werner #h


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

die pro-polbrillenfraktion bringt bislang keine argumente, außer dem, das man besser sieht, was unter wasser passiert. aber genau das ist unwichtig.
und die behauptung, drift sei kein argument für oder gegen eine polbrille - oh doch, das ist DAS argument schlechthin!

was heißt denn nach eurer meinung "auf sicht fischen"?

ihr seht also mit hilfe der polbrille einen fisch, und den werft ihr dann an?
habt ihr euch all "eure" fische vorher angeschaut durch eure polbrillen?

sorry, aber nach ein paar jahren, in denen ich ohne polbrille unterwegs bin, bild ich mir ein zu wissen, wo ein fisch steht und wo nicht. jeder meter eines baches oder flusses liefert doch genug informationen über die wahrscheinlichkeit, ob ein aktiver fisch da ist oder eher nicht.
dazu die üblichen faktoren wie wetter, tageszeit, wassertrübung, jahreszeit, vorhandene nahrung usw. und gut ist.

oder seid ihr gar so edel und braucht eine polbrille, weil ihr nur maßige fische anwerft?


wie war das eigentlich mit deinen lachsen und der hilfreichen polbrille, PINN?
diese geschichte würde mich doch sehr interessieren!


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Wasden, hast du überhaupt schon mal ne polarisierende Brille aufgehabt?? Die ist nicht nur zum Fliegenfischen hilfreich, sondern auch beim Spinnfischen um Hindernisse besser zu erkennen, oder beim Stippen, wenn Du genau "in die Sonne" fischst - also verteufle diese Sache nicht, die Du anscheinend nicht mal selbst nutzt....


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber, damit läge man locker im vierstelligem Preisbereich, zumindest wenn man so eine Brille bei einem Optiker in Deutschland oder den Nachbarländern in Auftrag gibt.
> 
> Gruß, Werner


Vierstellig wohl nicht, aber ein paar hundert Euro dürfte so etwas wohl kosten.
Solltest du jemals in Thailand (Oder in einem anderen Land in SO-Asien) Urlaub machen, dann lass dir dort so eine Brille anfertigen, dann bist du mit ca. 70-80,- Euro dabei.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
P.S. Wenn du das passende Brillengestell mitnimmst, liegst du bei ca. 40-50,- Euro


----------



## Pinn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> die pro-polbrillenfraktion bringt bislang keine argumente, außer dem, das man besser sieht, was unter wasser passiert. aber genau das ist unwichtig.
> und die behauptung, drift sei kein argument für oder gegen eine polbrille - oh doch, das ist DAS argument schlechthin!



Hallo Wasdenn?,

bei Deiner Art des selektiven Lesens fällt es mir zugegebenermaßen schwer, einigermaßen sachlich zu bleiben. Ich versuche es trotzdem mal, kann aber nicht dafür garantieren, dass mir das immer gelingt. |rolleyes

Du siehst hier eine Pro-Polbrillenfraktion und eine Gegenfraktion, die Du als einsamer Kämpfer gegen die Polbrille repräsentierst. Zahlenmäßig mag das in etwa sogar hinkommen, wenn man die Beiträge in diesem Thread unbedingt als sowas wie'n Schlagabtausch in einer öffentlichen Debatte verstehen will.

Wenn Du das so siehst und dieser Eindruck verstärkt sich bei mir mehr und mehr mit jedem weiteren Beitrag von Dir, bist Du im falschen Thread. Starte einen eigenen Thread, wenn es Dir um eine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Notwendigkeit von Polbrillen oder nicht geht. Ich würde mich da auch zu Wort melden.

Hier in diesem Thread geht es aber eindeutig um die Frage des Themenstarters: *Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?* 

Ich habe das mal schräg und fett gesetzt, damit man das auch ohne Brille nicht übersieht. 




> was heißt denn nach eurer meinung "auf sicht fischen"?
> 
> ihr seht also mit hilfe der polbrille einen fisch, und den werft ihr dann an?
> habt ihr euch all "eure" fische vorher angeschaut durch eure polbrillen?
> ...


Ich versuche nochmal auf Deine speziellen neuen Fragen zu antworten, obwohl in diesem Thema eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden ist.

Wenn ich Fische mit Hilfe der Polbrille erkenne und sie mir beangelswert erscheinen, werfe ich sie an. In getrübtem Wasser nützt freilich auch die Polbrille nix. Dann verlasse ich mich genau wie Du auf meine Erfahrung.

Und auf Deine nette Polemik mit der Frage, wie edel wir Polbrillenträger sind, verkneife ich mir eine passende Antwort. :q



> wie war das eigentlich mit deinen lachsen und der hilfreichen polbrille, PINN?
> diese geschichte würde mich doch sehr interessieren!


An einem Fluss in BC gab es täglich Runs von aufsteigenden Chinooks und Cohos, allerdings nur kleine Trupps von einigen hundert Fischen oder so. Die Runs können nach 5 - 10 Minuten vorbei sein und wenn man sie mangels Polbrille nicht bemerkt, bleibt man garantiert Schneider.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

PINN, du bist ein großer redner! 

was mich an deinen beiträgen stört ist die tatsache, daß du keine argumente
lieferst. und du bringst eine gewisse beleidigende note in die diskussion; ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen? 

sorry, mein eindruck ist der, daß dir einfach nichts einfällt zu dem thema.

hab darum gebeten, mir ein weiteres (sprich: zweites!) argument für eine polbrille zu liefern - aber nein, der PINN wirft mir polemik vor, du sprichst von schlagabtausch (was schlecht möglich ist, wenn dir nichts anderes einfällt außer der behauptung: "mit pol seh ich die fische"); 
desweiteren: ich sei im falchen thread, unterstellt mir selektives lesen usw.; 

PINN, du schreibts 20 zeilen am thema vorbei.
du zitierst mich zwar. aber das kannst du dir doch sparen, wenn
du nicht auf meine argumente eingehst!

in deinem letzten beitrag steht mal wieder nichts zu sache. 

20 zeilen und 2 smilies später bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher.


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wasden, hast du überhaupt schon mal ne polarisierende Brille aufgehabt?? Die ist nicht nur zum Fliegenfischen hilfreich, sondern auch beim Spinnfischen um Hindernisse besser zu erkennen, oder beim Stippen, wenn Du genau "in die Sonne" fischst - also verteufle diese Sache nicht, die Du anscheinend nicht mal selbst nutzt....








du hast recht, ich mische mich in eine diskussion ein, von der ich keine ahnung habe.

leute sind hier unterwegs!


----------



## Pinn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> 20 zeilen und 2 smilies später bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher.


Mach Dir nix draus, Wasdenn?. Ich hätte eh nix anderes mehr von Dir erwartet. |supergri

Gruß, Werner


----------



## s_rathje (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Jetzt will ich mich aber auch nochmal einmischen.
Ob jemand eine PolBrille braucht oder nicht, sei doch jedem selbst überlassen, aber Fakt ist doch, dass man nebem dem "Augen schützen" (ob gegen Haken oder UV- Stahlen) auch noch die Möglichkeit hat stehende Fische zu lokalisieren.

Hier kam ja schon das Argument, dass man die Fische nicht sehen brauch, da die eigene Erfahrung einem schon die *möglichen *Standplätze verrät, wo die Fische stehen.

Auf jeden Fall ist ein wenig Gewässerkenntnis oder Standortkenntnis des Zielfisches sehr wichtig! 
Aber es kann doch auf keinen Fall schaden den Fisch auch wirklich zu sehen, oder sehe ich das falsch?|uhoh:
Zu dem ist ja auch nicht jeder soo Erfahren, das er* alle* "Hotspots" aus dem ff kennt.

Eine Polbrille hilft, meiner Meinnung nach, Verletzungen der Augen zu verhindern, stehende Fische so wie interessante und Hängergefahr birgende Stellen schneller zu finden!


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Außerdem steigert sich die Adrenalinzufuhr um einiges, wenn man den Anbiss oder die Attacke auch sehen kann:q
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> du hast recht, ich mische mich in eine diskussion ein, von der ich keine ahnung habe.
> 
> leute sind hier unterwegs!




Genau sooo eine Reaktion habe ich von Dir erwartet - anscheinend gehörst Du der typischen überheblichen Kategorie der Fliegenfischer an -> "Alle Anderen sind unwissend und ich bin der Nabel der Welt, der keine andere Meinungen zulässt" .... sehr arm......


----------



## Case (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Meine nächste hat wieder gelbe Gläser.
Da sieht zwar die Welt bischen anders aus, aber für's Angeln die beste Farbe.

Case


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

natürlich soll das jeder so handhaben, wie er will.

ich finde es nur schade, weil hier niemand mit argumenten kommt, warum
denn ne polbrille so aboslut unverzichtbat ist!

hab doch von beginn an der tatsache zugestimmt, dass eine brille vor uv-strahlung und verirrten fliegen schützt - doch bis auf das immer gleiche argument, mit polbrille sieht man mehr, kam rein gar nichts.

die tatsache, daß man den fisch nicht sehen muss, um ihn zu haken, hab ich doch ebenfalls mit schlüsigen argumenten entkräftet. darauf ist aber nicht eingegangen worden.

stattdessen von user PINN nutzloses geschreibe, ohne sich der sache zu widmen.


----------



## Tüdde (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> *ich finde es nur schade, weil hier niemand mit argumenten kommt, warum
> denn ne polbrille so aboslut unverzichtbat ist!*
> 
> hab doch von beginn an der tatsache zugestimmt, dass eine brille vor uv-strahlung und verirrten fliegen schützt - doch bis auf das immer gleiche argument, mit polbrille sieht man mehr, kam rein gar nichts.
> ...



Aber darum geht es in diesem Thread doch garnicht, die Frage ging doch nur um die zu empfelende Farbe und nich um den Nutzen einer Polbrille.


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es in diesem Thread doch garnicht, die Frage ging doch nur um die zu empfelende Farbe und nich um den Nutzen einer Polbrille.





wirklich?

so am thema vorbei waren meine beiträge aber doch nicht, oder?

wollte dem threaderöffner nur darauf hinweisen, daß man meiner meinung nach gar keine polbrille braucht.


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

@Wasdenn?

ich komme oft nicht mit der Wasserspieglung klar!Es blendet mir oft die Augen und ist auf Dauer sehr anstrengend.
Deshalb fische ich hauptsächlich mit Pol-brille.
Aber hier ging es ja um die Farbe!
Mit gelb sehe ich persönlich gut.


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Genau sooo eine Reaktion habe ich von Dir erwartet - anscheinend gehörst Du der typischen überheblichen Kategorie der Fliegenfischer an -> "Alle Anderen sind unwissend und ich bin der Nabel der Welt, der keine andere Meinungen zulässt" .... sehr arm......






du hast ein problem mit überheblichkeit, ich hab ein problem 
mit unlogik.


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

"PINN, du schreibts 20 zeilen am thema vorbei.
du zitierst mich zwar. aber das kannst du dir doch sparen, wenn
du nicht auf meine argumente eingehst!"
@ wasdenn

du schreibst am thema vorbei.
es geht um die farbe der gläser und nicht darum ob polbrille oder nicht.
und es hat auch niemand geschrieben, daß sie unverzichtbar ist.
und es ist hier auch kein wort gefallen, daß es nur um deine bachforellen geht,und deren standplätze.
und wenn du bezüglich der themenstellung nix zu sagen hast, dann halt dich doch einfach raus.

antonio


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



antonio schrieb:


> "PINN, du schreibts 20 zeilen am thema vorbei.
> du zitierst mich zwar. aber das kannst du dir doch sparen, wenn
> du nicht auf meine argumente eingehst!"
> @ wasdenn
> ...


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

was du folgerst oder nicht steht gar nicht zur debatte und wenn du falsche schlußfolgerungen ziehst, ist das dein problem.
und wenn du stur drauf beharrst, daß nur deine meinung richtig ist bitte schön.
aber versuche sie dann nicht andern aufzudrängen.
aber gottseidank gibts hier ja noch die ignorerfunktion.

antonio


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



antonio schrieb:


> was du folgerst oder nicht steht gar nicht zur debatte und wenn du falsche schlußfolgerungen ziehst, ist das dein problem.
> und wenn du stur drauf beharrst, daß nur deine meinung richtig ist bitte schön.
> aber versuche sie dann nicht andern aufzudrängen.
> aber gottseidank gibts hier ja noch die ignorerfunktion.
> ...





ach komm schon, ich beharr doch nicht auf meiner meinung; alles was ich wollte, waren argumente, sonst nichts. das hab ich doch ständig betont.

leider kamen keine, wie du nachlesen kannst.

desweiteren hab ich mich gegen das sinnlose gequassel von PINN gewehrt, der zwar viel schrieb, aber nichts sagte.

auch das kann man nachlesen.


schade, hätte ne gute runde werden können über erfahrungen mit und ohne polbrille.


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> ach komm schon, ich beharr doch nicht auf meiner meinung; alles was ich wollte, waren argumente, sonst nichts. das hab ich doch ständig betont.
> 
> leider kamen keine, wie du nachlesen kannst.
> 
> ...


Sorry, ich verstehe deine Bauchschmerzen und deine Nachhaltigkeit nicht.
Gute Gründe wurden doch bereits genannt, wenn diese Gründe für dich nicht ausreichen, ist das doch ok, dann kauf halt keine|rolleyes
Was soll das ganze Rumlamentern???
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

http://www.sov.ch/german/Dokumentation/Themen/3-1-2_SehenundSonnenschutz.htm
kann man auch nachlesen, wie sich die verschiedenen Farben auswirken.


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> antonio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "PINN, du schreibts 20 zeilen am thema vorbei.
> ...


----------



## s_rathje (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> http://www.sov.ch/german/Dokumentation/Themen/3-1-2_SehenundSonnenschutz.htm
> kann man auch nachlesen, wie sich die verschiedenen Farben auswirken.


 
Endlich mal wider etwas produktives, danke schön!#6

Obwohl der Rest der Debatte auch unterhaltsam ist:m


----------



## jirgel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Eine sehr Dunkel Aufstecker Schwarzgrau (sonne blauer himmel) und einen hellen Rauchgrau (bedeckt bewölkt), früher hatte ich auch eine Optische mit Bernsteinfarbnen Gläsern die ist aber nach dem 5 mal Abgesoffen und ich hab sie nimmer gefunden.

@ Wasdenn? 


Weil am ende eines Angeltag es denn augen besser geht und mir die Lieder nicht gleich runter knallen von lauter zusammen kneifen beim Fischen wegen der Reflektionen, klar tut es eine normale Sonnenbrille auch aber ich finds lustig die Fische beim Steigen nach der Fliege zu sehen.


----------



## Pinn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



s_rathje schrieb:


> ... Obwohl der Rest der Debatte auch unterhaltsam ist:m



Das hat Realsatire so an sich. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pinn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

Koalabaer hat einen Link geliefert, in dem beschrieben wird, wie sich die Brillenfarben physiologisch auf die Wahrnehmung auswirken.

Auch die subjektive Wirkung der Glasfarbe sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Damit meine ich nicht die berühmte "rosarote Brille", die einem die Umwelt angenehmer macht, wenn man hindurchblickt. Rosa Brillen scheinen für das Angeln eh ungeeignet zu sein, denn sonst wären sie öfter in Verwendung. Ich vermute, sie filtern Farbanteile aus dem Tageslicht, die für die Kontrastwahrnehmung wichtig sind. 

Vielmehr beziehe ich mich auf die beim Angeln üblichen Standardfarben gelb für bedecktes Wetter und braun, grau oder manchmal blau für Sonnenschein.

Gelbe Polbrillen lassen die Landschaft in einem sonnigem Licht erscheinen, selbst wenn der Himmel wolkenverhangen ist. Ich denke, das wirkt sich positiv auf die Stimmung und damit auch auf die Ausdauer beim Fischen aus. Mir ist es schon oft passiert, dass erst Regentropfen auf der Haut und auf der Wasseroberfläche mich in die graue Wirklichkeit zurückgeholt und daran erinnert haben, dass ich seit Stunden eine gelbe Brille auf der Nase trage.

Diese mentale Nebenwirkung der gelben Brille empfinde ich als ganz angenehm und nutze sie bei entsprechenden Wetterlagen aus. 

Mit dunklen Polbrillen habe ich genau gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn die Sonne mal hinter einer dichteren Wolkendecke verschwunden ist. Normale Quellwolken wirken dann durch die dunkle Brille wie bösartige Gewitterwolken und bei bedecktem Himmel fühlt man sich schon am frühen Nachmittag in die späte Abenddämmerung versetzt. Zum falschen Zeitpunkt in Verwendung könnten sich dunkle Brillen durchaus etwas negativ auf die Gemütslage auswirken. Aber man kann die dunkle Brille ja absetzen oder gegen die gelbe Brille tauschen. :g

Und ganz allgemein und auf alle Angelmethoden bezogen, die ich so betreibe: Ich fühle mich ohne meine beiden Polbrillen und die +1,5er Lesehilfe nicht so richtig wohl am Wasser, weil ich nie weiss, wie der Tag noch wird. 

Falls sich jetzt jemand die Frage stellt, weshalb überhaupt eine Polbrille, wenn es eine normale Sonnenbrille auch tut, verweise ich auf die bisherigen Beiträge in diesem Thread. Da ist nach meiner Meinung nach alles Wichtige geschrieben worden. Es hat sich hier auch jemand wiederholt zu Wort gemeldet, der Polbrillen für absolut überflüssig hält. Dazu gebe ich keinen Kommentar mehr ab. Lest selber. :q

Zur Frage nach den Polbrillengläserfarben: gelb für schlechtes Wetter und Dämmerung. Ich glaube das ist unstrittig.

Bei schönem Wetter bevorzuge ich grau. Brillen mit bräunlichem Glas habe ich auch, aber da finde ich den Kontrast nicht so gut, rein subjektiv. Blaue Brillen habe ich noch nicht benutzt, vermute aber die Tönung geht mehr in Richtung blaugrau, so wie bei den grauen Brillen in Richtung graublau. Es könnte sein, dass die Farbwahl hier eine reine Geschmackssache ist.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*

" Blaue Brillen habe ich noch nicht benutzt, vermute aber die Tönung geht mehr in Richtung blaugrau, so wie bei den grauen Brillen in Richtung graublau. Es könnte sein, dass die Farbwahl hier eine reine Geschmackssache ist"

blaue brillen sind in nördlichen gefilden sehr gefährlich.

antonio


----------



## Pinn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



antonio schrieb:


> blaue brillen sind in nördlichen gefilden sehr gefährlich.
> 
> antonio


Daran hab ich nicht gedacht, danke! 
Gruß, Werner


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Daran hab ich nicht gedacht, danke!
> Gruß, Werner



keine ursache,aber der hinweis mußte sein, nicht daß es noch zu unfällen kommt.|supergri#h

antonio


----------



## Pinn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Polbrillengläserfarbe?*



antonio schrieb:


> keine ursache,aber der hinweis mußte sein, nicht daß es noch zu unfällen kommt.|supergri#h
> 
> antonio


...oder jemand ein blaues Wunder erlebt...
Gruß, Werner


----------

